# D Heatsink for MCPCB mounted emitters



## Dexter (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Team,

Maybe I'm missing something but I have been searching for a heatsink for a D cell Mag that is designed to take a MCPCB mounted emitter and I can't find one! I can see plenty that are for the bare emitters but none for mounted. 

I have a star mounted Cree M-CE and a MaxFlex ready to go and just need the heatsink so I can start putting it all together

Does anyone know where I can find one? ... please help!


----------

